# Mit PHP variablen in eine Text Datei Speichern/Auslesen



## Eisbaer (25. April 2005)

Hallo,

Als erstes eine kurze erklaerung, ich moechte ueber ein "Web interface" per Pulldown Menu (oder wie das heisst) Variablen einen Wert zuweisen, und sie nachher in einer TXT speichern.
Also es soll in der TXT nachher so etwas stehen 


```
&var1=wert1&var2=wert2&var3=wert3
```

Die Werte für varx sollen Per Pulldown Menu deklariert werden. Am besten waere es natuerlich wenn man irgendwie die TXT auslesen koennte so dass die Pulldown Menus den Wert anzeigen, aber ich waere schon sehr gluecklich wenn es ueberhaupt funktioniert mit dem speichern, denn von PHP hab ich so gut wie keine ahnung (Benoetige dieses Script fuer meinen Flash Kalender). Also es waere echt super wenn mir einer Helfen koennte bzw. ein aehnliches fertiges Script  kennt/hat was er mir zur verfuegung stellen koennte.

MfG

Eisbaer


----------

